# weaning



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok... This has never happened to me before and I'm kinda worried about it. I'm trying to see if I needed to start weaning my 2 week old rex's. Today I saw one of them following around the doe and going to the food bowl, but instead of getting something from inside of it, the babe went around and grabbed one of mom's droppings and began to nibble on it. I'm not to sure if this is normal, or if I should put special food in there for the babes. Usually if I still had babes by now they would still be feeding from mom or trying out the small seeds.

Sorry for all the questions about these two, they are one of the 3 that I've kept to myself.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Definitely not. As long as the dam is getting good nutrition, your job, leave them to it. A two week old mouse is not ready for weaning at all, nor is it something YOU can do. Make sure the dam is getting good food and leave them to do their thing and don't worry


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Not sure if it's similar, but there are other species of animals where the babies have been known to eat an older animal's feces. Gross, but usually not a concern unless they seem to do it a lot. There are different theories like needing certain minerals & trying to establish better gut fauna.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The young will put ANYTHING in their mouths and have a good snack.  It's why I suddenly realized highly compressed paper bedding in a birthing cage was a really bad idea. They eat bedding too. They will figure out what food is, even if they don't stop trying a snack of anything they come in contact with for a few more weeks. Don't worry, and don't think they are not still nursing.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

alright thank you  lol eating the bedding? Have not seen that happen either.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Speaking of which, I just saw one of my little ones popcorning around with a piece of aspen in it's mouth :roll: Silly girl!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

lol I just saw one trying out a seed that the doe had been eating right before her, haven't seen them eating bedding yet.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Eating parents' feces is a fantastic way for young animals to get the right mix of bacteria in their guts. It won't hurt them a bit.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Really? Hmmm... learning new things every day


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

At a little over 3 weeks now, woole is what we are calling the last little doe. Her sister has disappeared. We think our daughter was playing with her during the night and she got loose. Woole is now eating solid food on her own and doesn't seem to be nursing from her mother, but has taken to stealing her food XD. In another week I'll be trying to introduce her to the rest of the does.


----------

